# كيف تصنع العلب والقناني البلاستيكية الغير شفافة



## اذكار (23 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كيف يصنع أو تصنع علبة حجم واحد لتر غير شفافة هل تصنع بالنفخ الحراي أم بطريقة اخرى؟

وياحبذا لو يكون الجواب مدعوما بالصور وشكرا ؟


----------



## حمد المبارك (24 أغسطس 2011)

- توجد عندي نية من فترة بأن اتطرق لمواضيع صناعة البلاستيك أو طرق تشكيل وقولبة البلاستيك

لكن بما انك سألت اخي الكريم فهذه مشاركة بسيطة أرجو أن تفيدك
مقدمة :
تعتبر طريقة تصنيع البلاستيك بالنفخ واحدة من العمليات الرئيسية في صناعة البلاستيك وبالتالي في الأسواق العالمية مما نلمسه يوميا من إنتاج غير محدود للقوارير والزجاجات التي نستخدمها في حياتنا اليومية. 
وقد استخدم هذا الأسلوب أساسا بغرض تصنيع القوارير الأسطوانية البسيطة ومع التقدم التقني السريع وتصميمي ماكينات ذات مواصفات متميزة تطورت عمليات النفخ لينتج منها مختلف الأشكال بكميات وفيرة حيث تأخذ دورة الإنتاج زمنا قصيرا ، كما أمكن إنتاج نوعيات ذات أشكال معقدة. 
وفي الواقع العملي فانه يمكننا الآن إنتاج أي جسم مفرغ تقريبا باستخدام تقنية النفخ .
ويعتبر أهم تطبيق عملي تجاري لعملية النفخ هو إنتاج القوارير والأدوات ذات الاستخدام الواحدة نظرا لخفة وزنها وعدم قابليتها للكسر وسهولة التخلص منها كفضلات بالحرق والتكلفة الإنتاجية البسيطة جدا مقارنة بالزجاج.
وتوجد طريقتين لنفخ البلاستيك :
1- قولبة النفخ بالبثق Extrusion Blow Molding
2-قولبة النفخ بالحقن Injection Blow Molding 
وبالنسبة لسؤالك أخي الكريم /
تصنع في الغالب بطريقة ( - قولبة النفخ بالبثق Extrusion Blow Molding)
مثل علب الألبان وعلب الزيوت وغيرها .
والبحث بالمصلح الانجليزي في قوقل راح يبحر بك في موضوع رائع ومميز لهذه الصناعة
ويمكن حصر تقنية النفخ في ثلاث مراحل أساسية : 

1- تليين المادة البلاستيكية بالتسخين وذلك باستخدام باثق لتسخين اللدينة إلى حالة الانصهار ودفعها إلى رأس لقمة البثق.
2- تكوين الأسطوانة البلاستيكية (الباريسون) حتى تكون جاهزة للدخول بين نصفي القالب . 
3- نفخ الأسطوانة داخل القالب بواسطة هواء مضغوط يقوم بفرد مادة الباريسون المنصهرة على جدران تجاويف القالب متخذة شكله ( زجاجة مثلاً ) علماً بأنه عند إغلاق نصفي القالب فإن الضغط الهيدروليكي المستخدم في الإغلاق يقوم بثني نهايتي أسطوانة الباريسون. 
مميزات هذه العملية : 
1-تكلفة المكائن رخيصة (مقارنة مع مكائن البثق مع الحقن) .
2-زمن الإنتاج قصير .


عيوب العملية أو خط الإنتاج :
1وجود زوائد بالمنتج .
2نعومة سطح المنتج أقل ( مقارنة مع منتجات النفخ مع الحقن ) .

خطوات العملية : 
1- تليين مادة البلاستيك ( بولي بروبلين Poly Propylene ويرمز له PP )
أو بولي اثيلين عالي الكثافة ( High-density polyethylene ويرمز له (HDPE) )
بالتسخين وذلك باستخدام باثق لتسخين البلاستيك إلى حالة الانصهار ودفعها إلى رأس لقمة البثق 
2- تكوين الأسطوانة البلاستيكية (الباريسون) حتى تكون جاهزة للدخول بين نصفي القالب . 
3- نفخ الأسطوانة داخل القالب بواسطة هواء مضغوط يقوم بفرد مادة الباريسون المنصهرة على 
جدران تجاويف القالب متخذة شكله ( قارورة مثلا ) علماً بأنه عند إغلاق نصفي القالب 
فإن الضغط الهيدروليكي المستخدم في الإغلاق يقوم بثني نهايتي أسطوانة الباريسون. 
4- تبريد القالب بالماء .
5- فتح نصفي القالب وتخليص المنتج .
6- نقل المنتج على السير .
7- قص الزوائد من المنتج بواسطة سكين قاطع ساخن HET CUTTER ADJUST
( الزوائد في أعلى رأس المنتج )

روابط وصورلطريقة ( قولبة النفخ بالبثق Extrusion Blow Molding
-المكائن لهذه الطريقة احجامها تختلف وأحجام المنتجات التي تنتجها ( مكائن صغيرة ومكائن كبيرة ) 
وهناك مكائن برأس أو برأسين ( قالب او قالبين) وتختلف وتتعدد مواصفات مكائن البلاستيك .
http://www.custompartnet.com/wu/blow-molding

- صورآلات ومنتجات لهذه الطريقة 
-http://www.cm-pet.com/49-blow_molding_machine.html
http://www.dynacept.com/blow-molding/
http://www.cm-pet.com/
http://molding-machines.manufacturer.supplierlist.com/plastic-extrusion_blow_molding_machine.htm

http://blow-molding.en.made-in-chin...E-Bottles-Extrusion-Blow-Molding-Machine.html
---------------------------------------
مقاطع فيديو لطريقة 1- قولبة النفخ بالبثق Extrusion Blow Molding
http://www.google.com.sa/search?
q=Extrusion+Blow+Molding&hl=ar&safe=active&tbm=vid&prmd=ivnsb&source=lnms&ei=JRBVTruuNovGswbIzIEG&sa=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=3&ved=0CAUQ_AUoAjjSAQ


http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjcyNDAxODYw.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnZJW6hRDZ0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDGPCUCsdYk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SvkDF6pkCE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oR0gMKN58kY&feature=related

______________________________________________
ثانيا / قولبة النفخ بالحقن Injection Blow Molding 
اما هذه الطريقة فتستخدم بشكل كبير في صناعة القوارير الشفافة 
مثل قوارير المياة الصغيرة والكبير وعلب العصيرات الشفافة وعلب المشروبات الغازية الشفافة وغيرها .
تختلف هذه الطريقة عن الطريقة السابقة من ناحية تشكيل بريفورم ( العبوة) ففي هذه الطريقة يتم إنتاجه بواسطة الحقن .
وتوجد لهذه الطريقة آلات ومكائن نفخ نصف أوتوماتيكية أو آلات أوتوماتيكية .
ومن أكثر المواد البلاستيكية استخداما في هذه الطريقة مادةPET بولي اثيلين ترفاليت ( PET PREFORM )

- مميزات هذه الطريقة:
1- المنتج النهائي لا يوجد به زوائد أو خط فصل .
2- سطح المنتج يكون ناعم ومتجانس وشكل الرأس ( العنق) يكون مضبوطا .
-عيوب هذه الطريقة :
1- تكلفة مكائن النفخ بالحقن أعلى من الطريقة الأولى عالية وذلك لضرورة وجود قالبين .
2- زمن مشوار الإنتاج طويل .


-------------------------------------
ملاحظة بسيطة : دائما البحث بالمصطلح الانجليزي يسهل العملية بشكل كبير ،،،،،،

وأرجو أن تفيدك هذه المشاركة البسيطة وبالتوفيق للجميع ،،،


----------



## حمد المبارك (24 أغسطس 2011)

اعتذر لكم عن علامة هالمربع الصغير التي ظاهرة بشكل كبير بالمشاركة عند الضغط على انتر تظهر لي
ولا اعرف سببها ؟؟؟؟


----------



## اذكار (25 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة ووفقك الله ورحم الله والديك 
بصراحة عندي معمل منظفات وعندي عقد مع الدولة أي أبيع بالطن {بالبراميل} وفكرت ان اصنع قناني غير شفافة سعة واحد لتر شكرا مرة اخرى وفقك الله


----------



## حمد المبارك (25 أغسطس 2011)

- عملية زيارة المصانع الأخرى ومن سبقك في هذا المجال سوف تفيدك كثيرا 
والتعرف على الآخرين والتعلم من خبرات الآخرين سوف يكون مفيد لك بشكل كبير 
وسوف يختصر عليك الكثير من الوقت والجهد والمادة .

وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح ،،،،،


----------



## اذكار (6 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخوي ولكن يبقى عندي سؤال موجه للعراقيين في بغداد أين تباع مكائن 
النفخ بالبثق ومكائن النفخ بالحقن


----------



## حمد المبارك (13 سبتمبر 2011)

اذكار قال:


> شكرا لك اخوي ولكن يبقى عندي سؤال موجه للعراقيين في بغداد أين تباع مكائن
> النفخ بالبثقومكائن النفخ بالحقن


 
- شراء المكائن الآن من تايوان والصين 
اصبح الآن اسهل وأرخص 
أو من دول اوروبا مثل ايطاليا وسويسرا وألمانيا


----------

